# 6 Spd Auto hard shifts, & floppy seat belts.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't speak for the shifting, but the belt tensioner on that belt either has failed or has something stuck in it. I'd get that to the dealership to get it fixed. While you're there, talk to them about the shifting.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Ive been doing more searches on the talk and other websites. And this shifting problem doesnt seem to be something "new". I have read tons of posts from ppl complaining about similar issues.

Sounds like GM just tells you its the adaptive drive memory of the trans. Sounds like a load of BS to me.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What year? If it's a 2011, it's the standard shifting for those cars. If it's a 2012, it's not good. 

The seatbelt should be fixed under warranty.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

drmrman said:


> Ive been doing more searches on the talk and other websites. And this shifting problem doesnt seem to be something "new". I have read tons of posts from ppl complaining about similar issues.
> 
> Sounds like GM just tells you its the adaptive drive memory of the trans. Sounds like a load of BS to me.



You got that right! Have your dealer connect the car to their computer or whatever they connect it to, to look for "error codes" RE the transmission! Stop and Go traffic is the killer! Always jerking! Evidently, in their 4 million miles of testing, they never drove the Cruze in this kind of traffic OR those 4 million miles were done on a MACHINE! You might want to start here and read all the responses. My TCM was replaced recently. While my car shifts "better" than it did before, it still STINKS! NEVER had a car that shifts like this in DECADES of driving new cars since I was 16 MANY decades ago! Good luck. Can't wait until my lease is up in February 2014!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...sh-updates-available-since-8-31-2011-a-8.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

drmrman said:


> To start off my car has approx. 2700 miles. I love the car so far except... My trans shifts like GARBAGE. I was driving up the coast with my girlfriend on our way to vacation in the car. We were stuck in slow moving 5-20 mph traffic on the highway. And the trans had NO IDEA what to do........... It would down shift and upshift HARD. It was embarassing. (It was noticeable enough that even my girlfriend said "whats that?") Ever since that day, Ive had hard up and down shifts but it is not consistant. It happens randomly, but frequently enough that it occurs EVERY time I drive the car :/... When its time to go in for my first oil change, and recall, I will have to bring this up.
> 
> Another issue.I was driving down the road and there were some nice "S curves" so I sped through them quickly. But everytime I turned left, I heard a LOUD bang. When I looked closely it was the passenger front seat belt buckle smacking into the B pillar. I tried to feed the seat belt back into the pillar, but it would just fall back down. It has slowly started to slack more. Now it hangs there, and when the window is open it hits the pillar......
> 
> Anyone else have these issues?





drmrman,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand your frustrations with this. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

I appreciate the response but regaurdless this sucks.

Ive owned 6+ chevy/GM auto's. All were used and NEVER had any issues with them other then regular maint... This is THE first new car I have ever owned and the trans problem makes it drive like crap. Its dissapointing that I need to even take my vehicle to the dealership with less then 3K miles for 3 different issues (trans, belly pan recall, and the seat belt...) I bought this car. I am not leasing, and I put a TON of money down. Im real deep into this. This is no fun.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Is this a 2012?


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Yes. It is a 2012. Purchased in april.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

drmrman said:


> Yes. It is a 2012. Purchased in april.


Something's wrong with the transmission then. Don't let your dealership blow you off. If they try to do so, contact GM immediately.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

I don't think it has anything to do with the trans. All transmissions these days are controlled by a computer which calculate numerous pieces of information then make a decision on what the proper task is. Like, when to up or down shift, or in case of this stupid car, when to put it in neutral while stopped. I think it has everything to do with the computer, and nothing to do with the operation of the trans.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

drmrman said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with the trans. All transmissions these days are controlled by a computer which calculate numerous pieces of information then make a decision on what the proper task is. Like, when to up or down shift, or in case of this stupid car, when to put it in neutral while stopped. I think it has everything to do with the computer, and nothing to do with the operation of the trans.


There are a few threads here where one or more parts of the transmission and/or it's control system have been replaced to correct crappy shifting in the A/Ts. I suspect the software had been reasonably well debugged so any remaining issues are related to faulty components in individual cars.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

The controller is in the trans.


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

When im stuck in traffic I slap over the shifter into manual and leave it in 2nd or shift into 3rd


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Mattburgess said:


> When im stuck in traffic I slap over the shifter into manual and leave it in 2nd or shift into 3rd



Mine shifts ok in stop and go, not super-smooth, but I've only felt it grab maybe once or twice. I do find it is easier/smoother in stop and go for me to put it manual, mostly so it won't be launching in 1st all the time, as described above. It does seem to stay down in 1st a bit too long in slow traffic. I drove a stick (Cavalier Z24) for 8 years though, so manually shifting comes pretty easily for me.

I would take it to the dealer. It sucks, I know, but it ain't gonna fix itself. I've got 1,500 miles on mine in less than a month since new, and the "transmission learning" seems to have stopped for me somewhere between about 850 to 1,000 miles.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

socalcruze said:


> I would take it to the dealer. It sucks, I know, but it ain't gonna fix itself. I've got 1,500 miles on mine in less than a month since new, and the "transmission learning" seems to have stopped for me somewhere between about 850 to 1,000 miles.


FYI- It has come to light recently-at least to me- that this transmission is ALWAYS adapting to your driving style! There is no set miles when it "learns" your style and stops there. It is a CONTINUOUS process.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> FYI- It has come to light recently-at least to me- that this transmission is ALWAYS adapting to your driving style! There is no set miles when it "learns" your style and stops there. It is a CONTINUOUS process.


I don't doubt that...I'm sure a lot of it has to do with *me* adapting to the engine/transmission.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

My 2012 2LT also has this jerky shift pattern at low speeds and in stop and go traffic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

socalcruze said:


> I don't doubt that...I'm sure a lot of it has to do with *me* adapting to the engine/transmission.


It's a combination of both. It also takes 500-1000 miles for a new drivetrain to fully break in.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This may or may not be related, but at least a dozen people have reported that their transmissions are shifting better after they check and correct their spark plug gaps (if they are out of spec or inconsistent). I would give that a try, as you don't have anything to lose by doing so. Set them all to .028" to be on the safe side.

If all else fails, take the advice of others here and make sure you have case with GM customer support. That will help your issue get resolved in a timely fashion.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This may or may not be related, but at least a dozen people have reported that their transmissions are shifting better after they check and correct their spark plug gaps (if they are out of spec or inconsistent). I would give that a try, as you don't have anything to lose by doing so. Set them all to .028" to be on the safe side.
> 
> If all else fails, take the advice of others here and make sure you have case with GM customer support. That will help your issue get resolved in a timely fashion.


True, just regaped my plugs yesterday to .028 three were .025 and one was .023 shifting 100% better no jerking. Hope it works for you.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

I will be taking the car in this week for some of this warranty work and it's first oil change. We will see how it goes.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Trifecta tune is an instant fix for this issue. 100% cures up auto transmission shifting issues.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Thats what I hope. But before I do anything I will be taking it to the dealership to ensure that everything is up to date and it is on record that the car has been looked at before anything happens down the road.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

drmrman said:


> I will be taking the car in this week for some of this warranty work and it's first oil change. We will see how it goes.




drmrman,
Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Will do. Thank you


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Car is ready to be picked up. The seat belt was replaced and as per my request they updated the tcm. The service manager explained to me that if the updates do not cure my problem they will be very interested into looking further. I explained that I wanted to FIRST try the updates and seeif that cures the issues. Then we can get more involved if the problem still exists. So far I am satisfied.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

drmrman said:


> Car is ready to be picked up. The seat belt was replaced and as per my request they updated the tcm. The service manager explained to me that if the updates do not cure my problem they will be very interested into looking further. I explained that I wanted to FIRST try the updates and seeif that cures the issues. Then we can get more involved if the problem still exists. So far I am satisfied.


Sounds like you have a good dealership that knows repeat sales depends on a good service department.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

drmrman said:


> Car is ready to be picked up. The seat belt was replaced and as per my request they updated the tcm. The service manager explained to me that if the updates do not cure my problem they will be very interested into looking further. I explained that I wanted to FIRST try the updates and seeif that cures the issues. Then we can get more involved if the problem still exists. So far I am satisfied.



Sounds like this dealership is ALREADY on board with GM's new customer service to try and increase repeat sales! Good for them. IF your jerky shifting transmission is fixed. PLEASE post here because I may need to bring MY car there and have them fix it because this new TCM that was put in mine is just not doing it.

As for those of you who tout the Trifecta Tune- WHY should WE pay for something to fix our cars and possibly risk the warranty? If this miracle tune works as stated, WHY doesn't GM do it? We have a transmission expert here, but I never saw any comment from them about this issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> As for those of you who tout the Trifecta Tune- WHY should WE pay for something to fix our cars and possibly risk the warranty? If this miracle tune works as stated, WHY doesn't GM do it? We have a transmission expert here, but I never saw any comment from them about this issue.


I think this is a fair question and I'll try to answer it. GM is conservative on their tune to ensure there is engineering overhead available for normal wear and tear that occurs as the engine and transmission age. If GM didn't do this there would be a lot of warranty adjustment, repair, and replacement of transmissions. The Trifecta tune doesn't change the hardware. It simply minimizes and/or eliminates the engineering overhead so there is less leeway for aging related issues. In addition, there is a thread here on CruzeTalk where there is some question raised about the effectiveness of the Trifecta tune at altitude. Since I don't have the tune, I can't say one way or another if this really is an issue. Someone else who living at altitude and has the Trifecta tune needs to speak up and let us know how its working for them.

That said, the fact that people who have tuned their cars are reporting better shifting automatic transmissions tells me that there is definitely room for GM to improve the automatics. This should be doable without pushing too far into the current engineering overhead. GM has already done it once for the 2011 model year Cruzen.

Note - I'm not saying don't get this tune, but I'm also not saying go get it. This is a decision best left to each Cruze owner.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> As for those of you who tout the Trifecta Tune- WHY should WE pay for something to fix our cars and possibly risk the warranty? If this miracle tune works as stated, WHY doesn't GM do it? We have a transmission expert here, but I never saw any comment from them about this issue.[/FONT]


We *shouldn't* have to but it is at our discretion. I bought the Trifecta tune for more power and it turned out to shift much better. Why? The creator of the tune drives a Cruze as his daily driver, and owned 2011 LTZ with the* same transmission issues you and I have / had*. That is just one alternative that I found that worked for me and could work for everyone else. At the end of the day, the tune is making my car shift better, get MPG, and considerably more power than any stock 2011 Automatic 1.4T on the road. I am just offering a suggestion to the problem that is obviously common. Even those with the "GM transmission reflashes" are still bitching about how ineffective it is... Just my two cents.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*obermd*- I hear what you're saying and I know that GM is also looking to reduce their warranty repair bills as well as improve customer service, but I have to tell you that in all the DECADES that I have owned GM cars, I have NEVER had a car that shifted like this! NEVER! Maybe I don't understand the "long term" effects of transmission repairs because I get a new car every three years and have done so for decades. Maybe all those other GM cars I had never had "engineering overhead" built in to those transmissions and cost GM $$$$$$ when the mileage on them built up? I don't drive tens of thousands of miles a year so I never saw any transmission warranty repairs on those other GM cars. That said, with the way MY transmission shifts, I THINK it's going to cost them MORE $$$$$$ in warranty repairs. It has already cost GM for a new TCM and four days for a rental car. The best way I can describe my car's shifting, even now, is "quirky". At times it feels like it's slipping/hesitating and doesn't know what gear it should shift into. At times, NOTHING happens when I step on the gas! The other day, pulling out of a shopping center onto RT 1, I almost got hit by a bus! NOTHING happened when I stepped on the gas! It's very scary. Since this is an erratic event, I am sure the dealer will say that they cannot duplicate the problem. I am in contact with someone from GM- the 3rd person so far-who I believe is one of those district advisors or whatever their title. He said that he would call me again because he told me last week that my case has been escalated to the highest level- whatever that means. To me it means there's nothing else they can do. I will tell him that someone, somewhere, has to look at/drive this car again before I get into an accident.

*ErikBEggs-* I understand what you're saying, but first off, my car is a lease, so I cannot make ANY changes to my Cruze. Secondly, even if I could get the tune done, I would be VERY worried that it would VOID my warranty. With this economy, I am sure that GM would look for ANY excuse to get out of paying for a repair if they thought YOU did something to cause the problem. Look at what they did with the oil pan shield. Instead of a HACK job, GM should have offered to replace it with a better setup, but that would have cost more $$$$ than just cutting it to pieces.

I don't know how all this is going to end for me. I only have 11,000 miles on the car in 19 months, so I could, begrudgingly, live with the way it shifts for the next 17 months, but the lack of response when I step on the gas is what scares me the most. Mostly all my driving is local/stop and go, so I notice this crap every day! If I drove on the highway every day, I would never notice any of the shifting/lack of pedal response at all.

Stay tuned. You know I'll be posting again!


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Well until I have it in some stop and go traffic I wont know FOR SURE... and I also have to give it another 500-1000 miles to relearn. But I can say with confidence that it feels BETTER! The shifts seem more direct and responsive (no lag between gear changes) and it doesnt buck or clunk into gear when I leave from a stop sign or light.

I do PLAN on getting a tune regaurdless but Im glad I was able to have this taken care of before having to shell out any money. I struck up a conversation with the service manager because he realized that I am in the same feild of work, and he started telling me about some past problems. He said with in the last few weeks he HAS had to replace both, multiple TCM's and multiple clutch packs in 2012 cruze's... But he said in all cases, the problem was taken care of without completely replacing the trans. Once again he told me if there were any issues to keep in touch and he would make sure it would be taken care of!

So far a very pleasant experience.

(This was what they did while the car was at the dealer ship)
Oil change @ 3,491 miles (60% oil life left)
Replace passenger side front seat belt
Update TCM
Comply to the recall notice
and lastly reinsert my ambient air temp sensor into the fog light housing... for some reason it popped out!


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> *obermd*- I hear what you're saying and I know that GM is also looking to reduce their warranty repair bills as well as improve customer service, but I have to tell you that in all the DECADES that I have owned GM cars, I have NEVER had a car that shifted like this! NEVER! Maybe I don't understand the "long term" effects of transmission repairs because I get a new car every three years and have done so for decades. Maybe all those other GM cars I had never had "engineering overhead" built in to those transmissions and cost GM $$$$$$ when the mileage on them built up? I don't drive tens of thousands of miles a year so I never saw any transmission warranty repairs on those other GM cars. That said, with the way MY transmission shifts, I THINK it's going to cost them MORE $$$$$$ in warranty repairs. It has already cost GM for a new TCM and four days for a rental car. The best way I can describe my car's shifting, even now, is "quirky". At times it feels like it's slipping/hesitating and doesn't know what gear it should shift into. At times, NOTHING happens when I step on the gas! The other day, pulling out of a shopping center onto RT 1, I almost got hit by a bus! NOTHING happened when I stepped on the gas! It's very scary. Since this is an erratic event, I am sure the dealer will say that they cannot duplicate the problem. I am in contact with someone from GM- the 3rd person so far-who I believe is one of those district advisors or whatever their title. He said that he would call me again because he told me last week that my case has been escalated to the highest level- whatever that means. To me it means there's nothing else they can do. I will tell him that someone, somewhere, has to look at/drive this car again before I get into an accident.
> 
> *ErikBEggs-* I understand what you're saying, but first off, my car is a lease, so I cannot make ANY changes to my Cruze. Secondly, even if I could get the tune done, I would be VERY worried that it would VOID my warranty. With this economy, I am sure that GM would look for ANY excuse to get out of paying for a repair if they thought YOU did something to cause the problem. Look at what they did with the oil pan shield. Instead of a HACK job, GM should have offered to replace it with a better setup, but that would have cost more $$$$ than just cutting it to pieces.
> 
> ...


Yours is a 2011 so it may be different but ask if there are any new updates.... Im sure they have installed them already but if they havent... Its worth a shot asking.... I had to ask. I KNOW that if I would have just brought the car in and said its shifting funny they would not have started with the updates. Most likely would have test drove it for 50miles and then said theres nothing wrong (agreeing with your statement) because, the same as your problem, mine was also intermittent, and sparatic.

Good luck.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

drmrman said:


> Yours is a 2011 so it may be different but ask if there are any new updates.... Im sure they have installed them already but if they havent... Its worth a shot asking.... I had to ask. I KNOW that if I would have just brought the car in and said its shifting funny they would not have started with the updates. Most likely would have test drove it for 50miles and then said theres nothing wrong (agreeing with your statement) because, the same as your problem, mine was also intermittent, and sparatic.
> 
> Good luck.


The dealer had my car from August 7-10 to replace the TCM with 10,196 miles on the car. I would think that if there were any new updates, they would have done them at that time unless there is something new from then until now? I'll see when the GM customer service guy calls me. I hope your problems are all solved for now. It's a real bummer to have a brand new car and have so many issues arise! If this new push by GM to improve customer service is for REAL and not like the BS that the Cruze was tested for 4 MILLION miles, maybe things will turn around and dealers will REALLY try to work with you to solve problems instead of taking a laissez-faire attitude toward something that you bought with YOUR hard earned dollars!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> *obermd*- I hear what you're saying and I know that GM is also looking to reduce their warranty repair bills as well as improve customer service, but I have to tell you that in all the DECADES that I have owned GM cars, I have NEVER had a car that shifted like this! NEVER! Maybe I don't understand the "long term" effects of transmission repairs because I get a new car every three years and have done so for decades. Maybe all those other GM cars I had never had "engineering overhead" built in to those transmissions and cost GM $$$$$$ when the mileage on them built up? I don't drive tens of thousands of miles a year so I never saw any transmission warranty repairs on those other GM cars. That said, with the way MY transmission shifts, I THINK it's going to cost them MORE $$$$$$ in warranty repairs. It has already cost GM for a new TCM and four days for a rental car. The best way I can describe my car's shifting, even now, is "quirky". At times it feels like it's slipping/hesitating and doesn't know what gear it should shift into. At times, NOTHING happens when I step on the gas! The other day, pulling out of a shopping center onto RT 1, I almost got hit by a bus! NOTHING happened when I stepped on the gas! It's very scary. Since this is an erratic event, I am sure the dealer will say that they cannot duplicate the problem. I am in contact with someone from GM- the 3rd person so far-who I believe is one of those district advisors or whatever their title. He said that he would call me again because he told me last week that my case has been escalated to the highest level- whatever that means. To me it means there's nothing else they can do. I will tell him that someone, somewhere, has to look at/drive this car again before I get into an accident.
> 
> *ErikBEggs-* I understand what you're saying, but first off, my car is a lease, so I cannot make ANY changes to my Cruze. Secondly, even if I could get the tune done, I would be VERY worried that it would VOID my warranty. With this economy, I am sure that GM would look for ANY excuse to get out of paying for a repair if they thought YOU did something to cause the problem. Look at what they did with the oil pan shield. Instead of a HACK job, GM should have offered to replace it with a better setup, but that would have cost more $$$$ than just cutting it to pieces.
> 
> ...


Both my Pontiac minivans (Transport and Montana AWD) had smoothly shifting transmissions that lasted the life of the vans. Other parts failed first. I know for a fact that there was some engineering overhead in both. I actually started http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/7955-high-mpg-automatics.html a while back on high mpg automatics and shifting. Apparently there are some definite software techniques that need to be employed to get smooth shifts and not all manufacturers have figured it out yet.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

drmrman said:


> Well until I have it in some stop and go traffic I wont know FOR SURE... and I also have to give it another 500-1000 miles to relearn. But I can say with confidence that it feels BETTER! The shifts seem more direct and responsive (no lag between gear changes) and it doesnt buck or clunk into gear when I leave from a stop sign or light.
> 
> I do PLAN on getting a tune regaurdless but Im glad I was able to have this taken care of before having to shell out any money. I struck up a conversation with the service manager because he realized that I am in the same feild of work, and he started telling me about some past problems. He said with in the last few weeks he HAS had to replace both, multiple TCM's and multiple clutch packs in 2012 cruze's... But he said in all cases, the problem was taken care of without completely replacing the trans. Once again he told me if there were any issues to keep in touch and he would make sure it would be taken care of!
> 
> ...




drmrman,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your experience with your service center has been pleasant. I am also happy to hear that you have had your concerns addressed. If you experience any other problems please let me know. Also, if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Well I have some disapointing news... The trans is acting up again. Durning the "learning process" it was shifting well, and was responsive... Now its back to being sluggish, down shifting hard, and slamming into gear after getting back on the accelerator in stop and go traffic.

This sucks. I spoke to the service manager today because I was at the dealer ship picking up parts for my shop. He told me that one of his techs has been able to recreate some issues with the cruze trans for other customers, so he would like me to come back and go for a ride with the mechanic, and recreate the problem for him.


I miss the days of mechanically controlled transmissions... Now all this computer controlled garbage. I dont want the trans to THINK about what it wants to do. I want it to DO what I tell it to do with my right foot.........................................


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

drmrman said:


> Well I have some disapointing news... The trans is acting up again. Durning the "learning process" it was shifting well, and was responsive... Now its back to being sluggish, down shifting hard, and slamming into gear after getting back on the accelerator in stop and go traffic.
> 
> This sucks. I spoke to the service manager today because I was at the dealer ship picking up parts for my shop. He told me that one of his techs has been able to recreate some issues with the cruze trans for other customers, so he would like me to come back and go for a ride with the mechanic, and recreate the problem for him.
> 
> ...


I hope I don't sound like Stacey now, but I am sorry to hear that your problem has returned. Mine is crappy too despite the new TCM in August with about 10,000 miles. I now have about 11,000 and I would say GM wasted their money on this warranty repair. The next thing GM is going to do for me is install a "date recorder" in my car. This will supposedly give them a picture of what is going on with the tranny and the LACK of response at times when I step on the gas. I would think that OnStar could do that now, but evidently not. I have NO hope that this will help to change anything, but I'm willing to go along with it for now. IF this does nothing to eliminate the problem I am going to file a complaint with NHTSA AND file a Lemon Law complaint here in CT. 

A friend of mine, in another state who is connected with the automobile business, told me something VERY interesting that leads me to believe all this *"help"* from GM is just smoke and mirrors! He said that he knew someone who had a 2011 Cruze with the tranny problem and the lack of response when stepping on the gas. The TCM was replaced and like mine, did NOTHING to improve the problem. This person got so disgusted and did not feel safe driving the car that they turned it in at a $7,000-8,000 LOSS and bought a 2013 Cruze! Problem solved- NO problems so far! Interesting right? *THIS* is more interesting- this person *WORKED* in the service department at a Chevy dealership and could NOT get their problems resolved. SO, WHAT would make *ANY* of us believe that GM will fix our 2011 cars? Pretty sad I think! On top of this, my friend says that the service writers at that dealership are JUST as frustrated as the customers because they are doing what GM tells them to do and what parts to order and NOTHING resolves the problems! The service writers are fed up because they are getting the customer complaints face to face while GM does nothing to help them either. THEN, on top of this, the customer gets the customer satisfaction survey to fill out and doesn't give the dealer 100% on everything and the dealer gets penalized! Does this sound like the *NEW* GM to you? Does this sound like a company that is trying to HOLD onto their customers for repeat business and pride of ownership like Toyota and Ford? I'm beginning to think that this is just plain old PR just like GM touting that the Cruze was tested for 4 MILLION miles! Yea, right! I have a bridge to sell you too! ARG!!!!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> A friend of mine, in another state who is connected with the automobile business, told me something VERY interesting that leads me to believe all this *"help"* from GM is just smoke and mirrors! He said that he knew someone who had a 2011 Cruze with the tranny problem and the lack of response when stepping on the gas. The TCM was replaced and like mine, did NOTHING to improve the problem. This person got so disgusted and did not feel safe driving the car that they turned it in at a $7,000-8,000 LOSS and bought a 2013 Cruze! Problem solved- NO problems so far! Interesting right? *THIS* is more interesting- this person *WORKED* in the service department at a Chevy dealership and could NOT get their problems resolved. SO, WHAT would make *ANY* of us believe that GM will fix our 2011 cars? Pretty sad I think! On top of this, my friend says that the service writers at that dealership are JUST as frustrated as the customers because they are doing what GM tells them to do and what parts to order and NOTHING resolves the problems! The service writers are fed up because they are getting the customer complaints face to face while GM does nothing to help them either. THEN, on top of this, the customer gets the customer satisfaction survey to fill out and doesn't give the dealer 100% on everything and the dealer gets penalized! Does this sound like the *NEW* GM to you? Does this sound like a company that is trying to HOLD onto their customers for repeat business and pride of ownership like Toyota and Ford? I'm beginning to think that this is just plain old PR just like GM touting that the Cruze was tested for 4 MILLION miles! Yea, right! I have a bridge to sell you too! ARG!!!!!!


I absolutely don't believe this. If I had problems like this I wouldn't buy another car from that company - period! I'm not saying thern.re isn't a problem with the Cruze's automatic transmission, just that if I had problems like this I would switch manufacturers and probably never return. This is why I will never buy from Chrylser again.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

I disagree.... I have already thought about getting a Colorado crew cab, it's what I wanted originally but the rado was more expensive as well as the insurance, being that I am only 23.

We will see what happens.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> I absolutely don't believe this. If I had problems like this I wouldn't buy another car from that company - period! I'm not saying thern.re isn't a problem with the Cruze's automatic transmission, just that if I had problems like this I would switch manufacturers and probably never return. This is why I will never buy from Chrylser again.


Well, not sure if you missed the part about this person *WORKING IN* the service department at the Chevy dealership. I think that maybe in this day and age, with the economy in the toilet, this person might have been "afraid" that the owner of the dealership MIGHT NOT look favorably on them buying a DIFFERENT brand car while working in the service department. What kind of signal does that send to the customer? I think this person did what they did probably because they knew the 2012 and 2013 Cruzes *DO NOT* have the tranny problems that the 2011 models DO!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh - I saw the "working in" a Chevy service department. If he's that afraid for his job that he won't purchase a different brand of car, he should find another job, espcially with the problems you're claiming he had. I still don't belive this story.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Oh - I saw the "working in" a Chevy service department. If he's that afraid for his job that he won't purchase a different brand of car, he should find another job, espcially with the problems you're claiming he had. I still don't belive this story.


Believe what you want. I guess you must live in a state where jobs are plentiful. Not so here in CT. Easier said than done.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

drmrman said:


> Well I have some disapointing news... The trans is acting up again. Durning the "learning process" it was shifting well, and was responsive... Now its back to being sluggish, down shifting hard, and slamming into gear after getting back on the accelerator in stop and go traffic.
> 
> This sucks. I spoke to the service manager today because I was at the dealer ship picking up parts for my shop. He told me that one of his techs has been able to recreate some issues with the cruze trans for other customers, so he would like me to come back and go for a ride with the mechanic, and recreate the problem for him.
> 
> ...




drmrman,
I understand your frustrations with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

